# 50 CENT BOTTLES



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

dont know if i am in the right forum but maybe someone here can help . this is a list with pics to follow of some bottles i bought for 35.00 there is about 80 bottles total. 
1.mellins food co boston usa large size
2.paines celery compound 16 on bottom
3.dr j hostetters stomach bitters 18 oz
4.ponds extract strap side
5.mallard distilling co baltimore and new york pat applied for (whiskey)
6.scotts emulsion cod liver oil with lime and soda . 2 on bottom
7.breeden medicine company memphis tenn  t on bottom
8.the reliable old time preparation for home use . 3of these and one is a screw top. 
9.dra petra hoboko pat applied for on bottom
10.t.w.tarrant druggist galveston  
11.witherspoon drugstore market at 21st telephone 254 galveston pat dec 13/98   clg co on bottom
12.pa-poose e.a.zatarain & sons inc new orleans usa 3 fl oz pat applied for
13.rochester germicide  rochester  n.y pat jan 25 1888   triangle h on bottom.
14.farneys yarnis wpenkrauter blutbeleber pat applied for
15.syrup of black-draught  circle c on bottom
16.groves tasteless chill tonic prepared by paris medicine co st louis diamond on bottom . 
17.chamberlains small med
18.five drops chicago ill
19.winsteads lax-fos
20.herbine herbine co . st louis
21.dr j.t.mcleans volcanic oil linament
22.rawleighs
23.dodsons livertone aqua
24.taylor and williams distilleries  ,inc 
25.merrells rubbing alcohol compound
26.solution citrate magnesia  (barrel shaped)
27.lucky tiger for scalp and skin irritations kansas city mo
28.bakers best 
29.bromo seltzer
30.converse company columbus ohio
31.2 seperate s&d small poisons
32. rat poisons

these pics are from left to right


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

pic 3


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

!


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

i have enjoyed this site very much and thought i would give some pics to look at  . by the way there are 35 bottles that didnt make my interest plus 10 cobalt that will go in a garage sale 50 cent apiece .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

here are the cobalts


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

here we go


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  athometoo


 
 what's the green one???


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

dr fahrney screw top


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

dr fahrney


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 16, 2009)

was there a question?


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

unknown food jar


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

hostetters and paines


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

inks ?


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

lead


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

my favorite so far


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

mellins large food


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

pa poose 3 oz


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

ponds extract


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

just a pontil bottle almost didnt make my selection


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

really cool rat poison i think


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

rawleighs   dont know what this is


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

scotts emulsion with lime and soda


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

j.t mcleans volcanic oil linament


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

whitsell small med i guess sorry but some bottles i didnt take pics of  . the amber bottles with man holding a giant fish  and some others. . love looking at other posts and learning to boot . great website people and keep on diggin whether its at a yardsale antique store or privy or dump . keep it goin  .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

green one has screw top  spider webs or flowers cant remember sorry  . i dont feel like i have been taken but i think they are all commons . i did get a deal if it was priced by the pound though .


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

this is very true but around here there are no bottles for sale except e-bay and i cant stand ebay . been diggin 40 s stuff  goin to 15 to 20 yard & estate sales ever 2 weeks . there is none to be found . guns knives zippos marbles coins-- yes --bottles no. one day i will find my perfect bottle .


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 16, 2009)

There are a few nice starter bottles there. Sort them out, figure out which ones you like. Get rid of the ones you dont like. Then start upgrading[]
 Looks like an instant collection for you.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 16, 2009)

It's a shame that S.S.S. is not a little older[] 

 A little info on the SSS

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~fww64/charles_thomas_swift_story.html


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a great rat bottle, if you keep up what you're doing you're bound to run into some stuff.  Sometimes I let them know I'm basically interested in bottles and jars (great way to ease the quilt and get away from those sales you wish you never stopped at[&:])  and ask if they have any of those they want to get rid of.  Sometimes it works.  Do a search on Rawlieghs for older posts in here - there's lots of stuff.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

I like the rat bottle, too.. I would have done the same and bought the lot for 35-... there's a few there that make it worth the dough..


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

THE S.S.S BOTTLE IS STILL FULL AND THE BOX HAS A BOTTLE OF FULL STUFF TOO . ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON THE MALLARD WHISKEY BOTTLE . THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO .


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like an interesting haul!  Even easier than digging and less costly, congratulations.
 RED Matthews.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a list of bottles to stay away from until you get the hang of the hobby.

http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

...yep, that just about sums up my collection....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  athometoo


 ..I believe the distillation of mallards didn't catch on, but that bottle is indeed one of the scores in this lot![]


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

U WERE CORRECT WHEN U SAID THE DISTILLING OF MALLARDS DIDNT CATCH ON . THEY SUED CUMBERLAND GLASS COMPANY IN 1906 FOR NOT MAKING THE BOTTLES FOR THEM . MADE IT ALL THE WAY TO THE SUPREME COURT FOR A SUM OF 900.00 WORTH OF FLASKS . GREYBIRD RELICS . COM HAS THE FLASK FOR 12.00 AINT THESE COMPUTERS JUS THE TOPS. GOOGLE USED TO BE WHAT YA DID AFTER YA DRANK THE WHISKEY .


----------



## div2roty (Jan 16, 2009)

When you are buying bottles for under a few dollars, it doesn't matter what its worth, only what its worth to you.  If you like it, and its only a few dollars then its always a good buy.  Its when you start paying $10 or $50 or hundreds of dollars that you'll really want to make sure you aren't being ripped off.  But, everyone of us on these boards have some bottle in our collection that we "overpaid" for.  Still, its all relative, and if you like it, then go for it.


----------



## div2roty (Jan 16, 2009)

Besides no collection is complete with an amber hostetters and a paines celery compound.  They are over 100 years old (older than most stuff in actual antique stores).  Plus they are kinda crude.  Now just find a hostetters that isn't amber.

 The paines and hostetter were two of my first bottles, and I still have them.


----------



## athometoo (Jan 16, 2009)

SOMEDAY I WILL SPECIALIZE AN AREA . I PREFER POISONS AND SODAS BUT POISONS ARE HARD TO COME BY AND SODAS ARE IN THE MILLIONS . LIVE AND LEARN AND LEARN AND LEARN ETC . TRY TO STAY WARM  .       SAM


----------



## shori (Mar 10, 2010)

*how much is it worth?*

hi how much is it worth?


----------



## glass man (Mar 10, 2010)

*RE: how much is it worth?*

YOU DID JUST FINE SAM! JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: cc6pack
> 
> Here's a list of bottles to stay away from until you get the hang of the hobby.
> 
> http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html


 



 cc6pack,

 Thanks for dashing the hopes of many a beginner's!  BASTARD!!!  LOL.  I still have many of those you listed from years ago for sentimental reasons.


 Regards,

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 10, 2010)

That should be a list of things to get until you get a hang of the hobby, and then pass them on to the next generation afterwards, if you can bear to part with them.. several of my sentimental faves are mentioned in the list..[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 11, 2010)

Even though the list is pretty correct, it fails to mention that several of those have rare variants/colors that are worth money. And not all screw tops are worthless...as we know....not just the 2 they list as exceptions.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 11, 2010)

You got a good deal, Sam.  I would have definitely bought that but the only thing I would have wanted was the 2 Galveston drug store bottles.  They didn't have any sodas left?
 You have the right idea.  Keep the ones you like and sell or give away the rest.  Maybe you can decide what you really want to collect before the Houston bottle show and at that show you will see some real nice bottles to choose from.  You gotta get over that $2.00 limit though.
 Jay


----------



## glass man (Mar 11, 2010)

I HAVE A NICE COLORED COLLECTION. NONE RARE OR WORTH A LOT.[ALL $200 DOWN AND MOSTLY $100 UNDER. [I SOLD MY CATHEDREAL BOTTLES WHICH WERE WORTH MORE THEN THE REST OF MY COLLECTION,BUT NOT MY FAVORITES. SAM I TOOK BOTTLES LIKE WHAT YOU GOT MADE SOME MONEY OFF THEM BOUGHT A LITTLE BETTER BOTTLE AND KEEP DOING LIKE THAT.THIS  IS HOW I GOT WHAT I HAVE NOW. TOOK ME SINCE 1990,BUT IT WAS ALL FUN!

 I WILL ALWAYS SAY I LOVED THE HOBBY MORE BEFORE I KNEW WHAT "GOOD" GREAT" BOTTLES ARE! JUST TAKES SOME THING AWAY FROM IT! I REMEMBER MY FRIEND GIVING ME A HOODS SARSAPRILLA BOTTLE!!! MAN I WOULD LOOK AT THAT THING A LOT! I HAD A BOOK FROM THE 60S THAT SAID IT WAS WORTH UP TO $5! WOW I THOUGHT THAT WAS COOL!

 YOU KNOW WHAT I ALSO HAVE SEEN $1000 BOTTLES THAT JUST WEREN'T ALL THAT TO ME.

 BESIDES THE WAY IT IS GOING IN TEN YEARS SOME OF THOSE BOTTLE COULD BE WORTH $100  ,LOOK AT ACLS! IN 1974 THE MOST I PAID FOR ONE WAS A QUARTER. YOU COULD HARDLY GIVE THEM AWAY. I FOUND THEM UNDER OLD BUILDINGS,OLD STORES,HOUSES,ON THE RAILROAD TRACKS THEN I GOT INTO OLDER BOTTLES. IF I HAD KEPT COLLECTING ACLS FROM 1974 TILL NOW,WHO KNOWS WHAT KIND OF COLLECTION I WOULD HAVE.

 I LOVE OLD BOTTLES JUST FOR THEMSELVES,SPECIALLY COLORS AND AIN'T GOT TO BE RICH TO HAVE COMMON ONES OF THOSE EITHER! IF I HAVE TO SELL ALL I HAVE NOW YOU CAN BELIEVE I WILL STILL HAVE BOTTLES EVEN IF THEY ARE JUST CULLS FROM THE LOCAL DUMP!!! JAMIE


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL.......yeah, I hung on to some on that list as well. I beg to differ on the chamberlains colic and diarrhea remedy being worthless. I think its a crude little nice bottle with the intended error in the spelling of  the word "diarrhoea". Heck, I may even get it tumbled!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Sam, I couldn't agree more with Jamie. Dig for bottles keep what you like, buy a few just for the fun. Enjoy the hobby. A lot of guys around here are stuck on the older rare stuff just to resell it later. It kind a reminds me of the real estate boom we had. People just starting buying up land and houses with the intent to "flip it". That's what started this recession if you asked me.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## athometoo (Mar 11, 2010)

hey guys thanks for the sentiments but this post was ressurected by a new member asking how much? dont rightly know how much but i say 2 dollars. jay you are correct on the 2 dollar thang . next week gonna try to bust that cap on texas meds and cures . also most of those bottles are still sitting in my shop on the counter , i was working on my riding lawnmower and 4wheeler yesterday . 2 of which are broke , a germicide and a galveston med . still got the rat though . sam


----------

